# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] new update posted to D3

## JollyTex

anyone know what's this is about?

----------


## DuhImKenny

> anyone know what's this is about?



No official release on notes from Blizzard. Leaderboards appear to only have one person missing still so it's not a ban wave. Will have to wait patiently for KJ to do his baller ass work arounds  :Smile:

----------


## SeaDragon

As usual, some of the so-called optimizes, I guess :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Daarth#1985

M6 Snapshot doesnt work anymore according to DKMT so that might've been why

----------


## Indecency

Does this render TurboHud as not working? Has anyone tested after the update? I didn't try turboHUD for the first time until today after this update lol and it's not working. But I'm not sure if its me or everyone.

----------


## fotzler

fuck this game i guess?

----------


## aaronfrick

Not working for me. This happens periodically and these badasses always work to get it fixed. Thanks!

----------


## res1994

It was working fine until the update(it worked even 3~4hours ago), but Thud is no longer working after the update. The update definitly matters.

----------


## Darkwalker88

The strange thing is for my girlfriend it is still working fine she had the update aswell, for me on the other hand it is not working at all. it loads the Thud, and then nothing...i can see it works in the background but the overlay is not visable anymore

----------


## ADV2015

Hi all !

Update to 2.6.1.5163

----------


## tenduramax2

> Hi all !
> 
> Update to 2.6.1.5163



Where is it? Cant seem to locate it.

----------


## kmckowan

The game was only updated yesterday afternoon, calm down I'm sure they'll get a fix soon. In the meantime, play the game normally and remember how awesome these guys are for putting out something like this for free!

KillerJohn you are the cat's pajama's dude!

----------


## KillerJohn

Well, I don't have any good news. They changed the usual stuff: some structs are realigned (fixed in HUD yesterday), some key addresses changed (fix in HUD yesterday), the "encryption" (lol) is changed (Enigma solved it yesterday).
However it turned out that his "decryption" is not working for me, but only for him. After some investigation he realized that the EXE file has dynamically generated code, which is different on every machine.
This is a very new stuff and requires time to even understand (Enigma understand these stuff a lot faster than me  :Wink:  ). At this point I have nothing to do, because this is waaaay beyond my skill level. I hope Enigma will find a solution which can generate the encryption function in C# (which means HUD and his tools could dynamically create code inside themselves to mimic the behavior of D3).

I'll let you know if I hear anything from Enigma, but probably he'll post stuff in his own thread as well.

----------


## ak47.mobil

Hello,

ty for the INFO. We dont need longer check forum every hour like addicted junkies hehe  :Smile:  
GUYS SUMMERTIME  :Smile: 

Cheers

----------


## stenbey

> The game was only updated yesterday afternoon, calm down I'm sure they'll get a fix soon. In the meantime, play the game normally and remember how awesome these guys are for putting out something like this for free!
> 
> KillerJohn you are the cat's pajama's dude!


I don't get why the hell u ask ppl to play the game normally when its a pure garbage without turbohud. I don't even launch D3 without hud let alone playing it.. but that doesn't mean I don't know these guys are the finest ones.

----------


## durdurdur123

> I don't get why the hell u ask ppl to play the game normally when its a pure garbage without turbohud. I don't even launch D3 without hud let alone playing it.. but that doesn't mean I don't know these guys are the finest ones.


Game without hud is more fun 'cause we can get advantage of from lazy people who can't play a game as it should be played without 3rd party tools.

----------


## Aiste

All those hurdur plebs wannabe #1 leaderboards without learning anything about the game... good times good times.
It is only fun without because you know its temporally, not knowing where to go, slowing down the pace...

KillerJohn thank you regardless for this great tool.

I hope you get constant donation as a token of appreciation for your hard work.

----------


## Kalle79

> Game without hud is more fun 'cause we can get advantage of from lazy people who can't play a game as it should be played without 3rd party tools.


And why are you here? LMAO

----------


## stenbey

> Game without hud is more fun 'cause we can get advantage of from lazy people who can't play a game as it should be played without 3rd party tools.


so ppl who use hud can't play D3 without it.. whatever, have fun and enjoy dead ends..

----------


## durdurdur123

> And why are you here? LMAO


Because I'm using 3rd party tools but I'm not crying like all these kids above whenever blizz updates their work. Just play the damn game the way it was created till 3rd party tools gets up to date or find another game to waste your time on.

If you don't like to play d3 without hud then this game is not for you.

----------


## Kalle79

I don't like playing without TurboHud and so what, I'm not crying... I just wait for it to come back up... hopefully soon!

----------


## derek3e01

Hey KillerJohn, this might be a dumb question but is there a way to find out which files need to be precisely generated and have Enigma send them to you? If you use his files and run your tests perhaps it would work?

----------


## enigma32

> Hey KillerJohn, this might be a dumb question but is there a way to find out which files need to be precisely generated and have Enigma send them to you? If you use his files and run your tests perhaps it would work?


Not how it works.

----------


## derek3e01

lol Figured as much, thank you Enigma for the reply.

----------


## stenbey

> Because I'm using 3rd party tools but I'm not crying like all these kids above whenever blizz updates their work. Just play the damn game the way it was created till 3rd party tools gets up to date or find another game to waste your time on.If you don't like to play d3 without hud then this game is not for you.


Thanks for sharing your valuable opinion.

----------


## JollyTex

Enigma has solved his problem with new patch, Go gettum KJ

----------


## KillerJohn

> Enigma has solved his problem with new patch, Go gettum KJ


I am in realtime contact with him, so thanks, I am aware of that  :Smile: 
HUD BETA is released for the new patch using Enigma's magic tricks.

FYI: "go gettum" is not like software engineering or LIFE works  :Smile:

----------


## knight84

thx for your work kj, th is running but it show nothing for me

----------


## Kactus

> thx for your work kj, th is running but it show nothing for me


same for me, is running but nothing  :Frown:

----------


## JollyTex

KJ, Go Gettum is a Southern US slang for Go Get Them

----------


## PancakeNinja

works fine for me, enigma too but with TH got some nasty lags, not complaining just saying  :Wink:

----------

